# Random Horse for Sale



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

The link doesn't work for me


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

it didnt work for me either


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Dog food? Not to be rude but if I really cared about the horse I would rather give him to a friend then get a stranger to take him for 175.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

link doesnt work for me either


----------



## Romantic Lyric (Dec 31, 2009)

Well, I'm not sure what's up with the link, but here's the ad they posted:
_
9 yr old 16.2 Thoroughbred gelding currently jumping 3' with ease and could easily be jumping higher. He’s done horse shows, dressage, cross country, jumping, and some trail rides. He knows lead changes, shoulders/haunches in/out, collection and lengthening; moves well off your leg, and has a quarter horse whoa. He’s been to some horse shows he’s calm and quiet outside the ring but gets excited in the ring. There have been no medical problems or lameness in the two years we’ve owned him, except for he does have a sarcoid, if you dont know what this it is a non-cancerous tumor, it is purely cosmetic and effects him in no way other than its a little ugly to look at sometimes, although it can be removed reasonably(this is not always effective thought and my vet suggested I should just leave it as its only cosmetic). He is an off the track tb. He has a playful, fun personality and does need at least an intermediate rider and an experienced horseperson on the ground as he will be a little bossy if you allow it. I am only selling him because I have bought me a trail horse and hes going to waist in the feild and I dont really have room to keep two horses, he was ridden daily until about a two months ago. This horse has had alot of work and I think the possibility's are endless with him with an experienced rider, I have pics and many videos of him jumping if your interested. Anyone interested is more than welcome to come try him out, if you have an arena I may be willing to bring him to you to try out as we dont have access to one anymore.(depending on the distance) I am asking $300 he is def. worth alot more but I dont feel like I can ask it with the sarcoid. I can email larger pics. Also the Sarcoid is not in any way why I am selling him, I dont ride him like I should and he has tons of potential I hate seeing him go to waist and I dont have room to keep two horses right now, the sarcoid is purely cosmetic. Again pics and videos available. This is a repost due to the fact I had someone send a deposit and was supposed to get him and now wont return my emails, I do not have pics of the sarcoid I will send you the pics and videos I have if you want to see more come look at him. Serious Inquires only and please read the ad in its entirety before contact me. Below are links to some videos. No I will not hold him for anyone not even with a deposit, have been burnt twice so far on this kind of deal so the first person here with the $ gets him. _

They also posted several YouTube videos. Here's a couple:


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

> _the first person here with the $ gets him_


I would not take a horse from someone like that. 


Why are they reducing his price that much for a sarcoid, Unless they know he has cancer.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

^ they might need to get rid of himquick because they are going broke (aka dont have the money) to keep two horses. i think hes a nice hrose, i would go and see him if i was looking for another horse.


----------



## Romantic Lyric (Dec 31, 2009)

I have no clue. I just noticed that he seems like a really nice talented horse (for an experienced rider) and he's only priced at $175. I don't know the girl, or her reasons. I was just interested in what people thought of the horse. You're right, there probably is something fishy going on, but assuming there isn't, the horse would be a steal in my opinion.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I wouldnt look at a horse, when the owners dont give a crap who he goes to. If they dont care about that, chances are he was neglected in some way, maybe he needs shots, floating ect.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

I actually considered him. I considered buying him and then realised hell no. The owner is a total snot and the horse is insane. She needs a tie down to ride him.

She started out asking about $3000 in November. She's selling him because she got another horse that doesn't need as much work. This guy has been on the market for a while and she'd be better off giving him to a rescue like Friends of Ferdinand.


----------



## Romantic Lyric (Dec 31, 2009)

It's funny. I noticed in the second video he seems a lot less insane, almost dead quiet, and in THAT video he doesn't have a tie down. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Email her and ask for the rest of the videos she has. He has talent, but he's going to need an experienced rider with a lot of time. He's also got sarcoids. No biggie. He drags one of his rear legs too which would need examining.


----------



## Romantic Lyric (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh. I said it the first post that I wasn't interested in buying him. I just bought a horse and I can only afford one. I just wanted to see what other people thought of him. I might send this ad to a friend of mine though.


----------



## rodeogirl309 (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm not really going to critque much but, is it just mean or does that rider look a little tight in the reins? It seems to me that the horse looks more aggravated with his/her rider, than actually trying to be a slight pain in the butt. I only watched the first video though...


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Theres no harm in recomending him to a friend, he may even be a really nice horse! it is very rarely that people find a horse that is trained 'perfectly' in their opinion, other people may not like him, but your friend may fall in love with him, even if he does need a little fixer-ups.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Only poor training would turn him into the horse that he is. Assuming he doesn't have health problems, I will also agree that he would be a steal of a horse to buy.
Having said that tho, tie down or not, there has to be a lot more going than we realize for that horse to be priced as such, not to mention those 2 other people who "randomly" dropped out even after leaving a deposit. Not something I would advertize if I were her.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm pretty certain there's more going on here then she's sharing. In the videos posted he looks like a decent horse that just hasn't been ridden properly. But I'd be curious to see what happens that's not on video! I could care less if he 'needs' a tie down (martingale), if his owner's a snot, or if he has sarcoids. But no one sells a horse that is "talented, just needs a more advanced rider" for $175. Horses that go for that price are usually 1) insane or 2) unsound. Where is this horse located?


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

indianapolis. maybe i should learn to read more carefully.  darn, that's far. i'd be curious to go see him. not that i need another horse....


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Just watched all of her videos. Personally, I wouldn't recommend him to anyone but a person who is experienced in retraining a hot and sensitive horse that has been fussed with. These types tend to be hard to fix. There could very well be more going on then that, but that's what I see. My gut feeling is that he's quite sensitive, he's been chased to some uncomfortable distances which made him upset and nervous, and she got handsy with him to bring him back down, which only makes him more upset about it. (i'd also get him checked for pain and see if his teeth need work) He'd be the kind of horse I'd try a hackamore with... but first go back to a softer bit (was that a 3 ring he's wearing?) and rework the basics (if he has any at all. he might). She also has a tendancy to "drop" him right in front of the fence (did you see how many fences she throws her hands down on his neck a stride out?) and that really makes some horses upset. Maybe it's because he's launched her out of the tack over the fences and she's trying not to hit him in the mouth, maybe he's done worse and she feels like she has to hang on, I don' know. But that's basically 'bailing' out on your horse at the last minute. Some horses will start stopping on you if you do that to them. I also don't love the way he uses his hind end. When the jumps get bigger I think he's going to start pulling rails with his back legs, if he isn't already. That's a much MUCH harder thing to fix then getting them to pick up their front. Personally, I don't think a horse that needs a ton of work and may only be good for an advanced rider but may not have a great prospect as a higher level horse is worth it to buy. But, all my horses have to have a purpose. Unfortunately I can't keep a horse just for sake of keeping a horse. And maybe I'm wrong. Maybe he's super talented and he's just a little hot. I don't know this horse. But... my gut feeling about horses has saved me from buying horses that would have been terrible investments! I DO like that he doesn't seem to have a stop in him and he didn't seem spooky either. That's worth something IMO.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

wow that rider is hanging on that horses mouth!

I would like to see how the horse would move if someone lighter on the mouth and a little more experienced rode him.

Honestly I think he is cute and you never know what he could do with the right person.


----------



## rodeogirl309 (Aug 11, 2008)

kchfuller said:


> wow that rider is hanging on that horses mouth!
> 
> I would like to see how the horse would move if someone lighter on the mouth and a little more experienced rode him.
> 
> Honestly I think he is cute and you never know what he could do with the right person.


I agree. Glad I wasn't the only one who noticed that.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You guys are right but what gets me is this. Even if the horse takes an experienced rider, there no need to drop the right to the point you are giving him away. He looks very athletic and a lot of training has obviously had a lot of training. In this case, all you need to do is advertise him as requiring an experienced rider. We see those adds all the time!

But dropping to 175.00????? because he needs an experienced rider??? huh? a horse that good caliber???-that I do not believe. There is something wrong with him, whether he's got cancer or some other issue.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

^ ya never know, i would go lookat him and give him a chance, maybe the people are going through a divorce or something like that, but it wouldnt hurt to try him out. and maybe he is a crazy horse (there are many crazy horses) but maybe some trainer would like to turn him around. if he was anwhere near here and i was looking for another horse i would go look at him, but make SURE to have a vet YOU trust look at him. just to make sure.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I think you all are over thinking this. 

Times are hard, money is tight, horses are expensive to keep. 

The horse looks talented, but hot and difficult to ride. If you believe every word that the seller has said, this horse would be nearly impossible to sell, particularly in this economy. He's 9, off the track, still "tracky" having not been successfully reclaimed, *and* he has a sarcoid. She *might* get $1500. for him if she took him a lot of places and marketed him carefully, but as she said, she no longer wants to put the time in him. Should could easily put more than $1500. in board and expenses n him for the next 6 months to find that $1500 buyer. I think the modest price on him is to discourage the kind of scammers that would show up for a free horse, $150 - $300 is virtually free. 

Many of my horses were given to me because of scenarios like the one above; nothing shady or underhanded about it. 

This horse of mine had a very similiar story, and yes, he was free:


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Absolutely have a vet check him out. Get as much history on him as possible too, and ask for a trial. The owner's attitude, the rapid price drop, the two potential buyers who placed deposits and then disappeared into the wind, the sarcoids, all of it screams warning to me.

However, he is cute, he probably would make a great hack horse for someone after some rehab and a very good trainer.

All horses deserve a good home, and I guarantee he's not got a good home right now.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Maura: agree!


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Have to agree with Maura too - most of my horses have been free or **** near and great horses.


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

maura said:


> I think you all are over thinking this.
> 
> Times are hard, money is tight, horses are expensive to keep.


Exactly.
Horses that are sound, talent and uncomplicated are really tough to sell right now, let alone horses that have medical issues and possible training issues as well. Add to the fact that it can cost $400+ a month to keep a horse, I can see why some people don't have the choice but to basically give the horse away. 

I would take a look. He looks to be a lovely boy. One person's misfortune might mean a huge gift to you.


----------

